# Please read if you haven't been paid properly



## unpaidashley (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello. I am trying to contact uber drivers that are continuously underpaid or simply not paid at all. if you worked "guarantee pay" hours and for whatever reason was not paid but you know and have proof that you met all requirements yet they still gave you an excuse as to why you werent paid PLEASE CONTACT ME. They have ever reason to pay us properly please contact me because we deserve to be paid


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

unpaidashley said:


> Hello. I am trying to contact uber drivers that are continuously underpaid or simply not paid at all. if you worked "guarantee pay" hours and for whatever reason was not paid but you know and have proof that you met all requirements yet they still gave you an excuse as to why you werent paid PLEASE CONTACT ME. They have ever reason to pay us properly please contact me because we deserve to be paid


It's impossible for us to have proof. If they say our acceptance rate is too low or our star rating is too low we can't prove any different. THEY should have to prove that we didn't qualify, not the other way around.

They can also not give us pings. If we need a certain number of trips we can't get those unless we're given the opportunity. We have no way of knowing if pings are chance or not. I KNOW it's not the closest driver much of the time but will explain some other time what I think happens.

They can prevent us from getting guarantees and we can't PROVE anything as we don't have access to the data.


----------



## unpaidashley (Apr 24, 2015)

Thats the issue the fact that we arent paid is enough. uber will tell you your acceptance rate is too low then send a weekly driver update with your acceptance rate at 100%. Screen shot your trip summary online or on your device it logs all your requests and whether you or the pax canceled the trip. Your proof is them finding every excuse under the sun to not pay, giving the run around, and simply ignoring you. Its not our fault that they have shitty algorithms and lazy support team. thanks for your reply and if anyone else needs to be compensated in regards to lost and unpaid wages please let me


----------



## unpaidmichael (Apr 25, 2015)

unpaidashley said:


> Thats the issue the fact that we arent paid is enough. uber will tell you your acceptance rate is too low then send a weekly driver update with your acceptance rate at 100%. Screen shot your trip summary online or on your device it logs all your requests and whether you or the pax canceled the trip. Your proof is them finding every excuse under the sun to not pay, giving the run around, and simply ignoring you. Its not our fault that they have shitty algorithms and lazy support team. thanks for your reply and if anyone else needs to be compensated in regards to lost and unpaid wages please let me


Not paid for over a month. I have proof though, excellent rating. They owe me $1K at this point and pay santander late.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

unpaidmichael said:


> Not paid for over a month. I have proof though, excellent rating. They owe me $1K at this point and pay santander late.


POST # 4 /unpaidmichael : Bison advises
You to get in Touch with
Attorney Shannon Liss-Riordan in Boston.
She is Representing ALL #[F]Uber and
Lyft Drivers in Several Different Lawsuits.


----------



## unpaidashley (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey!! Thanks for sharing I actually live in Dallas and have an attorney here


----------



## braveLittletoaster (May 9, 2015)

unpaidashley said:


> Hello. I am trying to contact uber drivers that are continuously underpaid or simply not paid at all. if you worked "guarantee pay" hours and for whatever reason was not paid but you know and have proof that you met all requirements yet they still gave you an excuse as to why you werent paid PLEASE CONTACT ME. They have ever reason to pay us properly please contact me because we deserve to be paid


I opt in to guarantees and they keep telling me I haven't in a computer generated email response, but no real person will respond to me no matter how many emails I send. I am so frustrated with them. Help!!! In fact I only found this forum by looking for help on Google.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder where driver j is when you need him.


----------



## braveLittletoaster (May 9, 2015)

Lidman said:


> YOu are a brave little toaster aren't you.


 Yup, don't share a foxhole with me


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

braveLittletoaster said:


> Yup, don't share a foxhole with me


Anyone remember what Susie greene says to Cheryl at the restaurant opening?


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Anyone remember what Susie greene says to Cheryl at the restaurant opening?


F... you, you car wash (bleep) I had a dentist appointment!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

braveLittletoaster said:


> Yup, don't share a foxhole with me


I'd be glad to share one with you. I'm Audie Murphy.


----------

